
Controlled Deflation of the Bubble Is Almost Complete - nbr
http://calacanis.com/2016/01/13/the-controlled-deflation-of-the-bubble-is-almost-complete/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10902882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10902882)
w/comments

